# Navy Seal Workout Routine & Diet



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.pytlik.com/escape/navyseals2.html

Looks very hardcore.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

I could not do it, I suck at swimming.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Sep 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I could not do it, I suck at swimming.



I'm gonna start swimming tomorrow. My shoulders are so much stronger when I swim.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

Would be good for preping folks considering Marine Corp training.

Diet is *highly* questionable - look at their macros breakdown.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

it will defenitly put you in cardiovascular health!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Would be good for preping folks considering Marine Corp training.
> 
> Diet is *highly* questionable - look at their macros breakdown.  Tsk tsk.



That's what I was thinking.... only 10-15% protein .


----------



## drew_c (Sep 10, 2006)

We had "Navy Seal" day once a week back in high school P.E. 

Wow did I hate that day, back in the day...


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2006)

What the fuck, look at the dips. Those amounts are sick compared to the rest and the amount of pushups is really low. Surely those are dips behind the back on a bench?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

Nutritional Balance

Carbohydrates
50-70% of calories

Protein
10-15% of calories

Fats
20-30% of calories


is this an endurance diet or something? definately not going for size.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

CATEGORY 2

Week 6 and beyond

Swimming
Swim continuously for 75 min.
4-5 days/week

Dips
20 sets of 15 dips


tha'ts insane.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 11, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> CATEGORY 2
> 
> Week 6 and beyond
> 
> ...



Hell ya,  here's a clip of them doing it:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HJJVS4mHvSM


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

^ That's nothing. Try getting trained by thr funk master. He would have you screaming for your momma.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Hell ya,  here's a clip of them doing it:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HJJVS4mHvSM



That's not 20 sets.

Those are half-assed reps.

Form is crap.

Still pretty impressive.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That's nothing. Try getting trained by thr funk master. He would have you screaming for your momma.



probably.

but i don't think you'll do 20 sets of 15. For size, you'd probably do weighted 4 sets max. I think them guys are doing endurance.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

^ True. It's also a lot about solidarity and working as a unit or "team" and mentally pushing yourself beyond where you are comfortable, beyond where you think you can go. All military training is about tricking yourself into being tougher and stronger and braver than you really are so that in a crisis you will be able to perform. It's about being good at taking orders and not questioning those orders. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Norton1977 (Nov 8, 2010)

Old thread!

Just wandering if anybody tried this routine out? Im thinking of giving it a go, I just want to here some from people who have tried it.

Cheers


----------



## RichMcGuire (Nov 8, 2010)

Norton1977 said:


> Old thread!
> 
> Just wandering if anybody tried this routine out? Im thinking of giving it a go, I just want to here some from people who have tried it.
> 
> Cheers



It's the basic pre bud/s routine.  I have tried it.  I'd have to ask though, what are your goals?  This thing isn't for everyone.

When I did it, I lost weight and became a pretty damn good runner lol.  This was before I knew any better.  The worst part was, while I lost weight, I ended up just looking skinny vs. lean and muscular.


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 8, 2010)

I tried it a while before i joined the Navy and got to around week 3-4 of the second category. I just stuck with like 3 miles a day and 5 miles on fridays. I had a pond in front of my house so I did the swimming there. It got to be too time consuming but I did get pretty ripped off it. It will give you a lean muscled look, kinda like a male model, and you'll get  really in tune with your body.


----------



## RichMcGuire (Nov 8, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> I tried it a while before i joined the Navy and got to around week 3-4 of the second category. I just stuck with like 3 miles a day and 5 miles on fridays. I had a pond in front of my house so I did the swimming there. It got to be too time consuming but I did get pretty ripped off it. It will give you a lean muscled look, kinda like a male model, and you'll get  really in tune with your body.



I think I can agree to most of this.  It does let you see just how far you can push yourself which does translate into better pain tolerance in the weight room.  But personally, based on the SAID principle, I'd rather achieve that with the actual weights.

In my personal opinion, it's a horrible training methodology for retaining LBM while trying to lose body fat.  About the only thing it could accomplish is the G-flux. But again, there are better ways to incorporate that..namely, weight training.


----------



## MrRockstar (Nov 8, 2010)

^ I also prefer weights to this kind of program.


----------



## Norton1977 (Nov 10, 2010)

RichMcGuire said:


> It's the basic pre bud/s routine. I have tried it. I'd have to ask though, what are your goals? This thing isn't for everyone.
> 
> When I did it, I lost weight and became a pretty damn good runner lol. This was before I knew any better. The worst part was, while I lost weight, I ended up just looking skinny vs. lean and muscular.



Well I want to put on a little bit of mass, but I also want to increase my fitness levels. I don't want to be skinny, so maybe this isn't the best routine. Unless I eat like a horse, but i dont really have the funds at the moment.



Bakerboy said:


> ^ True. It's also a lot about solidarity and working as a unit or "team" and mentally pushing yourself beyond where you are comfortable, beyond where you think you can go. All military training is about tricking yourself into being tougher and stronger and braver than you really are so that in a crisis you will be able to perform. The navy seal workout routine is all about being good at taking orders and not questioning those orders. Not my cup of tea.


 
 So do you guys think it's best to leave this routine alone? I'm not going into the Navy or anything just after a really good routine..



RichMcGuire said:


> I think I can agree to most of this.  It does let you see just how far you can push yourself which does translate into better pain tolerance in the weight room.  But personally, based on the SAID principle, I'd rather achieve that with the actual weights.
> 
> In my personal opinion, it's a horrible training methodology for retaining LBM while trying to lose body fat.  About the only thing it could accomplish is the G-flux. But again, there are better ways to incorporate that..namely, weight training.



Ok the general opinion on this board is not so good so I think i'll look at some weight training routines.

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## RichMcGuire (Nov 10, 2010)

Norton1977 said:


> Well I want to put on a little bit of mass, but I also want to increase my fitness levels. I don't want to be skinny, so maybe this isn't the best routine. Unless I eat like a horse, but i dont really have the funds at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pick a goal and go with it.  Improving your "fitness levels" is vague.  Improve it where?  Under what conditions?  Aerobic metabolism or Anaerobic metabolism fitness?  There is just so much.

I will say, gaining some mass is going to require a caloric surplus.. so you're likely to put on a bit of fat with it.  Not much you can do about that short of taking steroids.

On the funds part of this, I have actually found gaining weight to sometimes be cheaper than reducing bodyfat.  At the end of the day, macro nutrients/total calories are what matter.  And with more and more calories, protein becomes less important so you don't exactly have to go crazy with chicken breasts and tubs of protein powder and crap like that.

You could get away with pop tarts, peanut butter, whole milk, olive oil, and McDonalds.  I should note, all of these things are extremely cheap.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think it would be that bad except I can't swim.  By the time you make it through the early stages You'd be in better condition to handle that crazy shit in the last few stages.


----------



## MDR (Nov 11, 2010)

Navy Seal routine is very brutal, and not at all built for gaining size.  The swimming is intense, and these guys need to be able to stay calm and accomplish complex tasks while underwater.  I think the biggest challenge here is to put your body through unnatural situations and challenges and remain calm and controlled at the same time.  Becoming a Seal is not easy, by any means.  But if you want to get in tremendous condition, and don't mind swimming a ton, go for it.  You don't see any fat Navy Seals coming out of this program.


----------

